Ask HN: What is the single decision that increase your life quality? - notomorrow
======
mortivore
Drink water. Want a coke? Drink water. Want food? Drink water. Want water?
Drink water. The hardest part of this has been when I want coffee.

~~~
throwaway89586
I don't see the point of this, why limit yourself like this?

We are all going to die sooner or later...

~~~
Dudemann
There are degrees of suffering before you die and you can up the probability
that you'll live healthier for longer with some decisions.

------
MattLeBlanc001
Be thankful for what you have.

------
sotojuan
Exercise and sleep better.

~~~
notomorrow
Could you be more specific about exercising? What kind of program are you
following?

~~~
stackola
Do something that makes you break a sweat for 15 minutes a day or 45 minutes
twice a week

------
yulaow
Adopt a friendly cat.

------
toomuchtodo
Only working the time you're paid for. Not a moment longer.

~~~
sethammons
How do you see that playing out for a salaried job? You are more often paid to
"get it done" than reportable hours.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You leave for a better job if your job requires more than 40 hours a week from
you and you’re salary (very easy in the current tight labor market).

Also, no on call work unless you’re paid additional comp to be on call and per
incident.

I find it bizarre how long people will stay in roles where they’re
consistently underpaid by working overtime week after week with no additional
compensation, or working off hours for free. Short term? Totally
understandable. You didn’t know how bad it was when you arrived in the role,
or you’re in a financial bind and need to power through. But long term? No
need to be a masochist.

------
hemling
When going to bed immediately switching off lights and go to sleep. No more
reading or watching. That has fixed my insomnia.

------
zurvania
Working on things you want - follow your heart

------
kohanz
Walking to work.

------
WAthrowaway
Drop acid

~~~
notomorrow
seriously?

~~~
jxub

      impl Drop for Acid {
        fn drop(&mut self) {
            println!("It can be done");
        }
      }

~~~
ozychhi
nerd

------
x0ff
Work as much as you need to live.

------
david2016
Eating healthy.

------
throwaway89586
Not using any proprietary software.

~~~
notomorrow
two thumbs up!

